# KA24E-T Hardbody



## katruck (Jan 28, 2005)

I'm turboing my 93 2wd hardbody. I've taken the intake manifold/throttle body/cpu/maf and Valve cover from a wrecked 1990, 8.6/1 comp ratio 240sx. I cant get it to idle properly, keeps dumping crazy amounts of fuel. I'm pretty sure the engines the same less the parts I've swapped out. I'm trying to find out if the cams are different or maybe something else I havent thought of. Also, with an inline fuel pump and stock injectors whats the most boost I should run? Rough how many horses at the crank?
Any infos appreciated.


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

see if it runs right w/ the truck ecu.


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

what turbo are you gonna run?


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

katruck said:


> I'm turboing my 93 2wd hardbody. Also, with an inline fuel pump and stock injectors whats the most boost I should run? Rough how many horses at the crank?
> Any infos appreciated.


Yeah, we need more info as to what turbo setup you're using.


----------



## katruck (Jan 28, 2005)

Nismo14-180 said:


> what turbo are you gonna run?


I've Boost Motorsports looking at it. I wasnt sure what turbo to run so they've suggested a garret/mitsubishi type with a custom impeller to help it spool fast (about $600 Canadian). I wanted it to spool fast so when I'm picking up lumber or what ever it wouldnt bog down like crazy.


----------



## katruck (Jan 28, 2005)

Nismo14-180 said:


> see if it runs right w/ the truck ecu.


I tried that first. idled like crap, dumping buckets o fuel. The MAF on the truck throttle body sat right on top. The 240sx MAF is a foot or more from the throttle body, maybe thats the problem. I've got the 240sx ecu in it now, runs a little better. I think I might have to put in a air/fuel meter or something.


----------



## katruck (Jan 28, 2005)

bridrive55 said:


> Yeah, we need more info as to what turbo setup you're using.


See turbo I mentioned above, Air/Air Intercooler 2'*10"*2.5", basic custom turbo exhaust manifold, some big custom exhaust (maybe Flow Master?) want it to be a sleeper. Goal is to strap my canoe on my rack, pull up next to my buddy Stu in his 73 Challenger (318) and catch him off gaurd. also a phantom grip rear diff. (if I can find one to fit)


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

katruck said:


> also a phantom grip rear diff. (if I can find one to fit)


I've heard phantom grips are awful... You should see if a VLSD would fit, of course this is coming from an S13 man. The turbo project sounds fun, if it gets working you should post some pics. I'd love to see the project.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

On the contrary, I've actually heard good things about the phantom grips LSD's, so just do your researcg before buying it.


----------



## DaCheat (Nov 4, 2004)

That sounds awesome for a good little sleeper rig, i'm pretty sure the guys at Heavy Throttle did this for a customer except the dropped an SR20 in the thing, i think an SR or a KA-t would be sick in a little truck like that...anyway, the guys at Heavy Throttle might have some answers for you, www.heavythrottle.com

Good Luck,


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

kaptainkrollio said:


> On the contrary, I've actually heard good things about the phantom grips LSD's, so just do your researcg before buying it.


What good things have you heard about the phantom grip LSD's?


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

I've read reveiws where they said that it did pretty well for the price. Of course, don't expect it to as good as a real LSD, but for half the price, it does the job. 
Here is one such reveiw: http://www.domestictunerz.com/lofiversion/index.php?t7018.html
But then here is a negative reveiw: http://www.z31.com/differential.shtml
And here are mixed comments: http://www.rivergate5speed.com/phantom_grip-commets.html


----------



## katruck (Jan 28, 2005)

kaptainkrollio said:


> I've read reveiws where they said that it did pretty well for the price. Of course, don't expect it to as good as a real LSD, but for half the price, it does the job.
> Here is one such reveiw: http://www.domestictunerz.com/lofiversion/index.php?t7018.html
> But then here is a negative reveiw: http://www.z31.com/differential.shtml
> And here are mixed comments: http://www.rivergate5speed.com/phantom_grip-commets.html


I'm searching ebay for something like a 9" ford rear-end. I'm getting tired of monkeying around with this stupid ecu, it keeps throwing a MAF code at idle and dumping fuel. I think I'm going to bite the bullit and get a stand alone, maybe a perfectpower or microtech about $1200 Canadian.


----------



## katruck (Jan 28, 2005)

DaCheat said:


> That sounds awesome for a good little sleeper rig, i'm pretty sure the guys at Heavy Throttle did this for a customer except the dropped an SR20 in the thing, i think an SR or a KA-t would be sick in a little truck like that...anyway, the guys at Heavy Throttle might have some answers for you, www.heavythrottle.com
> 
> Good Luck,


Thanks, I'll have to check that out.


----------

